# Με κύδος, δόξα και τιμή, και προπαντός, τα σπέκια μου



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2014)

Το *κύδος* είναι μια πανάρχαια λέξη που σώζεται σήμερα στη γλώσσα μας μόνο ως συνθετικό σε κύρια ονόματα που έρχονται από την αρχαιότητα: Θου-κυδ-ίδης, Φερε-κύδ-ης, Κυδ-αθηναίοι. Δεν θα την βρείτε στα σύγχρονα μεγάλα λεξικά μας, αν και υπάρχει βέβαια στον επίτομο Δημητράκο (που έχει και λέξεις της αρχαίας) με τον αντίστοιχο χαρακτηρισμό:

*κύδος:* δόξα, φήμη, τιμή (Α)

Στο λήμμα *Φερεκύδης*, το ΛΝΕΓ εξηγεί: αυτός που έχει εξουσιαστική δύναμη, πολεμική φήμη > Φέρε- (< φέρω) + -κύδης < κῦδος. Η πανάρχαια λ. *κῦδος*, το (παρατηρήστε την περισπωμένη) δήλωνε αρχικώς την εξουσιαστική ισχύ των θεών [...]

Αν πατήσατε στον πιο πάνω σύνδεσμο και μεταφερθήκατε στο λεξικό της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής, θα παρατηρήσατε ακριβώς από κάτω και τη λέξη *κύδος, ο*. που ουσιαστικά σημαίνει αντίθετα πράγματα. Ωραία τα λέει στο ιστολόγιο *prkls* (χωρίς να συμμερίζομαι τα πάντα, αφού προφανώς η προφορά των δύο λέξεων ήταν διαφορετική στην αρχαιότητα):




> *ΟΔΟΣ ΚΥΔΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝ*
> -και Κυδελλήνων γωνία
> 
> Η λέξη "κύδος", ειπωμένη απ' τους αρχαίους ημών προγόνους, ήταν μυστήρια λέξη:
> ...



Κάποια στιγμή στα τέλη του 18ου αιώνα, η λέξη *κύδος* ξαναγεννιέται στα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια. Σύμφωνα με τα αγγλικά λεξικά πια (που επισημαίνουν σε ώτα μη ακουόντων ότι η λέξη είναι στον ενικό και κανένα *kudo δεν υπάρχει):
*kudos (n.)* "fame, renown," 1799, probably originally in university slang, from Greek kydos "glory, fame," especially in battle, literally "that which is heard of" (see caveat). A singular noun in Greek, but the final -s often is mistaken as a plural suffix in English, leading to the barbarous back-formation kudo (attested by 1936).

*kudos*
Pronunciation: /ˈkjuːdɒs 
NOUN

1 Praise and honour received for an achievement: _she was looking for kudos rather than profit_

_• Still a win is a win and the champs will find a way to win when its necessary so kudos to Detroit.
• The lone conductor never stood a chance of subduing them, but kudos to her for trying anyway.
• Now on the surface this sounds like a right reasonable question to ask and kudos to the guy who brought it up._

1.1 informal , chiefly North American 
Compliments or congratulations: _kudos to everyone who put the event together_

Kudos comes from Greek and means ‘praise’. Despite appearances, it is not a plural form. This means that there is no singular form kudo and that the use of kudos as a plural, as in the following sentence, is incorrect: he received many kudos for his work (correct use is he receivedmuch kudos for his work).​
Η κατάκτηση του Euro και η διοργάνωση της Ολυμπιάδας το 2004, αλλά και κάποιες επιτυχίες της χώρας κατά την εξέλιξη της κρίσης έχουν δώσει την αφορμή να εμφανιστούν στο διαδίκτυο μπόλικα Kudos to the Greeks. 

Την ίδια ώρα, όμως, το γλωσσικό αλισβερίσι συνεχίζεται ασταμάτητο και ενώ τα αγγλικά χρησιμοποιούν μια ξεχασμένη και αχρηστευμένη ελληνική λέξη για να δείξουν σεβασμό και να δώσουν συγχαρητήρια, στα ελληνικά περνάει η λέξη ρισπέκτ από την αγγλική respect (σέβας, σεβασμός κ.λπ.).

Ορίστε ένα χαρακτηριστικό άρθρο (του _Μιχάλη Μιχαηλίδη_) που δημοσίευσε ο κυπριακός ιστότοπος Cityzens με αφορμή ένα περιστατικό ρατσισμού σε ποδοσφαιρικό αγώνα. Το αρχικό μέρος του άρθρου, με το γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον του, το είδα στη σελίδα της πολύ ενδιαφέρουσας ομάδας *Κυπριακή Ελληνική Διάλεκτος, μύθοι και επιστημονικές αλήθειες* στο ΦΒ.



> *Ρισπεχτ, ρε!*
> Μια από τις πλέον πολυχρησιμοποιημένες «ελληνικές» λέξεις είναι το «ρισπέκτ».
> 
> Τι κι αν ο Μπαμπινιώτης αρνείται να την προσθέσει στο λεξικό του. Ο Έλληνας και πολύ περισσότερο ο Κύπριος την χρησιμοποιεί καθημερινά και σε γερές δόσεις. Ο δεύτερος, μάλιστα, το εξελίσσει σε «ρισπέχτ», έτσι για να είναι πιο κοντά στη δική του διάλεκτο -μουσικά τουλάχιστον.
> ...



Για τη συνέχεια του άρθρου με την περιγραφή του περιστατικού, συνεχίστε εδώ. 

Όπως είπα ήδη (νομίζω...) η γλώσσα δεν στέκεται ακίνητη και μια τάση είναι αυτή που πιέζει τις ξένες λέξεις να τριφτούν και να ενταχθούν στο κλιτικό της σύστημα (η άλλη, η αντίθετη, κάνει άκλιτες ξένες λέξεις ενταγμένες από δεκαετίες στη γλώσσα και, πιο πρόσφατα, τις αγγλογράφει. ακόμη και τις βέρες κινέζικες).

Ξεκινώντας λοιπόν από τα ΜΚΔ, το ρισπέκτ έχει ήδη αρχίσει να αντικαθίσταται από *το σπέκι*, μια λέξη που κλίνεται (τα σπέκια μου) και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για κάθε επαινετική χρήση, αλλά και για γλωσσικές λεξιπλασίες και ακροβασίες.

Ακόμη και στη θέση του _συγχαρητήρια _και του _μπράβο_. Ακόμη και για να αποδώσει το_ Kudos to the Greeks_: Τα σπέκια μας στους Έλληνες. 

Προσοχή, όμως: Μη βιαστείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τα σπέκια στα επίσημα κείμενά σας. Ας περιμένουμε να μπουν πρώτα στα μεγάλα λεξικά μας...

Τι (δεν) ξέχασα; Μα φυσικά, τα γιουτουμπάκια. Ποδοσφαιρικά και μουσικά. Ε, προσθέστε ελεύθερα. :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 5, 2014)

Ε, πόσο πιο προβλέψιμος να γίνω;
Τα σπέκια μου, Δόκτορα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2014)

Όπως φαίνεται και από τα παραδείγματα του ODE, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις το _kudos_ χρησιμοποιείται σαν το δικό μας *εύγε*, σαν επιφώνημα επιδοκιμασίας.

Το Χρηστικό δεν περιέχει ούτε _ρισπέκτ_ ούτε _σπέκια_. Οψόμεθα.

And kudos to you. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2014)

Και επειδή ταιριάζει θεματικά, αλλά κι επειδή σου αξίζει, Δόκτωρ: :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2014)

> *ΟΔΟΣ ΚΥΔΑΘΗΝΑΙΩΝ*
> -και Κυδελλήνων γωνία
> 
> Η λέξη "κύδος", ειπωμένη απ' τους αρχαίους ημών προγόνους, ήταν μυστήρια λέξη:
> ...


Η λέξη «respect», ειπωμένη απ' τους μουσικούς ημών προγόνους, ήταν μυστήρια λέξη. Με ρίζα αυτή την αμφίστομη (δηλαδή δίκοπη) λέξη, έγραψαν ένα τραγούδι ιδωμένο από διαφορετικές πλευρές: 

Από αρσενικό (τον Ότις Ρέντινγκ) σήμαινε κάτι σαν «σεβασμός και δίκαια κερδισμένη ανταμοιβή», και ευφημιστικά «ικανοποίηση». 






Redding's version is a plea from a desperate man, who will give his woman anything she wants. He won't care if she does him wrong, as long as he gets his due respect, when he comes home ("respect" being a euphemism). 


Από θηλυκό (την Αρίθα Φράνκλιν) σήμαινε κάτι σαν «δικαιωματικός σεβασμός και αξία», χωρίς να λείπει κι εδώ η ικανοποίηση, ενώ οι στίχοι που τραγουδάει συνδιαλέγονται μ' εκείνους του Ρέντινγκ, ανταποκρίνονται και αποκρίνονται. 






However, Franklin's version is a declaration from a strong, confident woman, who knows that she has everything her man wants. She never does him wrong, and demands his "respect". Franklin's version adds the "R-E-S-P-E-C-T" chorus and the backup singers' refrain of "Sock it to me, sock it to me, sock it to me..."

Otis Redding himself was impressed with the performance of the song. At the Monterey Pop Festival in the summer of the cover's release, he was quoted playfully describing "Respect" as the song "that a girl took away from me, a friend of mine, this girl she just took this song".

Maintaining the momentum, Redding paused only briefly to introduce the next song as one “that a girl took away from me.” [στδ.: στο 3':25" του βίντεο από κάτω] As he laughed about it, the band began an uptempo “Respect”, and you realize the girl he was talking about is Aretha Franklin, who a few months earlier released her now epic rendition of Redding’s song. In fact, upon her recording, Redding actually conceded the song to her; however, as it was an effective song in his performance, he continued to use it to call out to his audience and stomp around stage full of enthusiasm.
http://consequenceofsound.net/2010/...dding-at-the-monterey-pop-festival/full-post/
​






Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στη Wikipedia ή σε πολλά άλλα κείμενα που έχουν γραφτεί για το θέμα, 
π.χ. Daniella Posy – Respect – Cover Analysis:Aretha Franklin’s personal experiences and the social movements of the 1960s appear to be the major reasons why she covered the song. She was dealing with marital problems when she recorded the track. The goal of the cover seemed to be sending a message to her husband at that time. “Otis Redding wrote “Respect” and recorded it first, for the Volt label in 1965. But Aretha Franklin took possession of the song for all time with her definitive cover, made at Atlantic’s New York studio on Valentine’s Day 1967” (500 Greatest Songs of All Time: Aretha Franklin, ‘Respect’). During the 1960s, people of various backgrounds were fighting to gain rights that were denied to them. Aretha Franklin’s cover “became a really important song for women, with the second wave of the women’s movement emerging around that same time” (Soeder). The cover reflects the sentiment of women who were fighting for equal treatment and opportunities. Aretha Franklin’s “Respect” could be considered a feminist anthem because a woman was standing up for herself instead of being docile.

​
Για να δεθούν αυτές οι δυο εκτελέσεις και οι φαινομενικά ανόμοιες απόψεις που τελικά αποτελούν η μια το καθρέφτισμα της άλλης, αλλά και για να τιμήσω τον Δόκτορα με τον σεβασμό που του πρέπει γι' αυτό το νήμα (και με την ικανοποίηση που του αξίζει), το ίδιο τραγούδι από τη σκοπιά της γυναίκας, από μια άλλη γυναίκα που, αφού τράβηξε πολλά, σήκωσε το κεφάλι ψηλά:

Respect - Ike & Tina Turner






Speaking of respect, that's what I want, that's what most of us want, but I want to talk to you about soul music. You see, I want to talk about it because I like it and because I feel it. There's gotta be a lot of you that don't understand soul music out here tonight. But in order to understand soul, you have to feel the music. ...

And if you got it, I want you to give it to me
just a little bit
If you feel it, let me hear you one time
just a little bit
Everybody, clap your hands
just a little bit
Everybody now, clap your hands!

Για το τέλος, ένα συνώνυμο:

Franklin's lyrics most probably influenced hip-hop's later use of both the word "proper" and "props" in the context of proper respect. She proclaims that she is about to give him all her money, and that all she's asking is for him to give her "her propers", when he gets home.

*props*: 
(_slang_) "proper respect" or "proper recognition" for another person; an expression of approval or a special acknowledgment; accolade or accolades; praise. 


_I've got to give *props* to Roger for the way he handled that situation.
_
Barack Obama (speaking at Google):_ I also want to acknowledge state senator Elaine Alquist who is here... I always want to give her her *props*._



drsiebenmal said:


> ... Τι (δεν) ξέχασα; Μα φυσικά, τα γιουτουμπάκια. Ποδοσφαιρικά και μουσικά. Ε, προσθέστε ελεύθερα. :)


Πρόσεχε τι ζητάς και μάλιστα «ελεύθερα», Δρα, γιατί μπορεί να γίνει.


----------

